# Iraq Fishing Club - Duck eating fish continued



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

The fish that eat the duck are Mangars. Check out the Baghdad Anglers club on the net. There is another video on the net where guys feed a pigeon to one of these bad boys. To bad we don't have them in lake conroe.








  **







 *I have listed in the table below the species featured on this page. To jump to pictures of a particular species, click on the name.*​
*Common Carp (Cyprinus carpio)*
*Asp (Aspius vorax)*
*Shaboot (Barbus grypus)*
*Mangar (Barbus esocinus)*
*Grass Carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella)*
*Stinging Catfish (Heteropneustes fossilis)*
*Wels Catfish (Silurus glanis)*
*Barbel (Barbus barbus)*​


​​​*Big Head Carp (Aristichthys nobilis)*​
*This page is a sort of running rogues gallery of fish pictures from Iraq. I have tried to group them by species when I can. Enjoy!​*

*Fresh fish - the most recent pictures right off the water.​*

*







*​
​


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That is one tough looking fish. No 2X tippets on that fly line!. Thanks for the link. Keep yourself safe and see you in May.


----------

